# [OT] De "Off The Wall" Thread

## garo

Vanaf nu hebben we een "Off The Wall" thread in dit forum. Bekijk het als een kruising tussen een Nederlandstalige versie van het "Off The Wall" forum en IRC.

Indien dit te lang wordt dan zullen er extra threads komen, maar momenteel hoort alles wat Nederlands en "Off Topic" (daarom de [OT] in de titel) is hier thuis.

----------

## Q-collective

Dit lijkt me niet echt werken.

Zoals je weet is het in /otw een komen en gaan van topics, het lijkt mij nou niet erg praktisch om verschillende topics in 1 thread te vatten.

----------

## garo

Daarom noem ik het een kruising tussen OTW & IRC. Op IRC praat je ook maar in 1 thread (al noem je het daar een channel). Als je over iets anders wilt beginnen dan doe je dit gewoon en open je geen nieuwe thread. (Dit geldt natuurlijk alleen voor de OTW thread(s) )

----------

## Q-collective

Hmm, dan lijkt me irc op de een of andere manier toch handiger  :Wink: 

Kortom: join #gentoo-nl @ freenode!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## garo

Of #gentoo-be op hetzelfde netwerk.

Hier heb je natuurlijk als voor- & nadeel dat het trager gaat.

----------

## ikke

 *garo wrote:*   

> Of #gentoo-be op hetzelfde netwerk.
> 
> Hier heb je natuurlijk als voor- & nadeel dat het trager gaat.

 IRC gaat echter verloren, dit niet  :Smile: 

----------

## coax

Back on topic: 

Wat is jouw lievelingsbier?

 :Razz: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *coax wrote:*   

> Back on topic: 
> 
> Wat is jouw lievelingsbier?
> 
> 

 

Alfa!

Ik vind de Amerikanen maar prutsers overigens.

----------

## Rainmaker

bavaria  :Smile: 

echte brabander he?  :Razz: 

----------

## nixnut

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> bavaria 
> 
> echte brabander he? 

 

Bavaria!? Is dat nou echt het beste wat er in Brabant te vinden is?

/me pakt nog maar een Palm

----------

## GaDDiM

Je hebt bier en je hebt Grolsch

----------

## nixnut

 *GaDDiM wrote:*   

> Je hebt bier en je hebt Grolsch

 Ik denk dat ik het dan maar bij bier houd  :Cool: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *nixnut wrote:*   

>  *GaDDiM wrote:*   Je hebt bier en je hebt Grolsch Ik denk dat ik het dan maar bij bier houd 

 

Inderdaad.

----------

## polle

 *Quote:*   

> /me pakt nog maar een Palm

 

lijkt mij een goede eigenschap voor een nieuwe moderator  :Laughing: 

----------

## andrewf

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> bavaria 

 

brr bavaria, vind dat echt smaken naar afwaswater  :Laughing: 

geef mij maar een palm.

<- deze stella ziet er anders ook nog goe uit

----------

## garo

Voor de weinigen die AYBABTU (All Your Base Are Belong To Us) nog niet afgezaagd vinden : Hier is de Bohemian Rapsody  versie.

----------

## Mathiasdm

Duvel forever!  :Razz: 

LOL @ 'All your base Rhapsody'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## coax

Geeft mij maar een jupke. Of nen hoegaarden, of een bolleke.  :Very Happy: 

Maes is akkebakke vies. (maar nog altijd beter dan al die buitenlandse rommel)

----------

## coax

En 'All Your Base' werkt ni goe op smalband. :p

----------

## nixnut

http://www.beatallica.org/  :Razz: 

----------

## jakamaka

 *Mathiasdm wrote:*   

> Duvel forever! 
> 
> 

 

idem hier.  :Wink: 

----------

## JB2003

 *coax wrote:*   

> Geeft mij maar een jupke. Of nen hoegaarden, of een bolleke. 
> 
> Maes is akkebakke vies. (maar nog altijd beter dan al die buitenlandse rommel)

 

Een bolleke is echt wel typisch Antwerps maar smaakt inderdaad niet slecht. Persoonlijk geef ik toch de voorkeur aan jupiler of een trapistje op een goed terras.

PS

Bestaat Maes eigenlijk nog want de brouwerij in Reet lijkt mij volledig gesloopt toen ik daar een tijdje geleden voorbij reed met de wagen/

----------

## fuge

geef me toch ook ma een jupke :d

----------

## ruben-

 *Mathiasdm wrote:*   

> Duvel forever! 

 

http://www.exlexis.be/fotos-kamer/img_0011.jpg  :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *Mathiasdm wrote:*   

> Duvel forever!  

 

*zwaait met vuist in de lucht*

Vuile BSD'er!

----------

## -Rick-

Ik ben allergisch voor bier.

 *Quote:*   

> Vuile BSD'er!

 

BSD > *

Iemand hier die naar A State of Trance luistert?  :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *-Rick- wrote:*   

> Iemand hier die naar A State of Trance luistert? 

 

Nee, Rammstein/Beastie Boys/Mushroomhead/Avalanches/Weird al Yankovic toevallig? :>

----------

## garo

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Nee, Rammstein/Beastie Boys/Mushroomhead/Avalanches/Weird al Yankovic toevallig? :>

 

soms, vooral het volgende:http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/garo/

Btw, de audioscrobbler plugin voor xmms zit in portage als "xmms-scrobbler"

----------

## klavrynd

http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/klavrynd/, mijn audioscrobbler page

en ps : bsd > *

----------

## Q-collective

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Nee, Rammstein/Beastie Boys/Mushroomhead/Avalanches/Weird al Yankovic toevallig? :> 
> 
> soms, vooral het volgende:http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/garo/
> 
> Btw, de audioscrobbler plugin voor xmms zit in portage als "xmms-scrobbler"

 

Zal toch eens de plugin voor AmaroK installeren dan  :Razz: 

----------

## Parasietje

Iemand btw die al XMMS2 met een deftige interface aan de praat heeft gekregen? Ik volg hun wiki, maar er staat nog steeds geen link bij die (mjam) interface die Winamp2 skins ondersteunt...

----------

## Q-collective

 *Parasietje wrote:*   

> Iemand btw die al XMMS2 met een deftige interface aan de praat heeft gekregen? Ik volg hun wiki, maar er staat nog steeds geen link bij die (mjam) interface die Winamp2 skins ondersteunt...

 

"Winamp" en "deftige interface" in een post?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *Parasietje wrote:*   Iemand btw die al XMMS2 met een deftige interface aan de praat heeft gekregen? Ik volg hun wiki, maar er staat nog steeds geen link bij die (mjam) interface die Winamp2 skins ondersteunt... 
> 
> "Winamp" en "deftige interface" in een post? 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## wimgriffioen

Geen bier, maar Bacardi of Wijn.

----------

## nipeng

Zo mijn eerste post.  :Razz: 

Draai sinds begin 2005 Gentoo op mijn Asus laptop (2005 x86_64 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux). Tot op heden bevalt het prima.

In het verleden heb ik voornamelijk Debian en wat Red Hat/Suse/Mandrake/Slackware gedraaid.

Grootste knelpunt is het 32bit vs 64bit verhaal, momenteel heb ik wat zeik met QT libs.

Bier: Alfa en Brand en van tap zijn Leffe Dubbel en Blond heerlijk.

Muziek: rock/jazz/metal (favoriete subgenres zijn Doom een Stonerrock).

----------

## wHAcKer

Jow, ik kom hier ook maar is dag zeggen dan :p

Bier: Duvel, Grimbergen/Leffe Blond, Royal, Palm en HEEL soms is een hoegaarden. (Oh en ik wil West-Vleteren wel is proberen). Om eerlijk te zijn vind ik Nederlandse bieren niet zo goed. (e.g. Heineken, Amstel, Bavaria, ...)

Ik denk dat sommige mensen Maes niet zo goed vinden omdat dat vrij bitter is, ik drink zowel Maes, Stella als Jupiler (minst graag Jup).

Muziek: Vrij veel behalve het totale extreme zoals death metal of hardcore, vooral alternatief maar vrij mainstream.

Draai Gentoo sinds 1.2 (3 jaar en een beetje geleden iirc).

beep-media-player bij gebrek aan beter.

----------

## koenderoo

Ja hoor, terwijl de rest van de wereld zich in de wereldproblemen heeft gestort in de engelse Off the Wall zitten wij Nederlanders en Belgen het beste bier te bespreken....

Zijn wij nou helemaal niet betrokken bij de rest van de wereld?

Voor mij een stem op Grolsch overigens  :Laughing: 

----------

## nixnut

Hehe, onderschat het belang van een goed biertje niet  :Laughing: 

----------

## Vegetarian Zombie

Bier: Maes/Jupiler

Geen stella, geen corona. Maar we hebben het dan ook over bier he. En een bacardi cola'tje (allez, een havana club colatje eigelijk, maar dat klinkt niet he) kan er ook altijd in  :Smile: 

Muziek : alles, maar het stopt als het ouder is dan honderd jaar (met andere woorden, geen klassiek aub  :Smile:  )

----------

## wHAcKer

'wereldproblemen'...  :Smile: 

Je moet uiteraard kunnen relativeren, als je je alle zorgen van de wereld aantrekt zal je niet lang leven.

Dus: relaxen met een goei pint!

----------

## koenderoo

Volgens mij is dit project niet erg geslaagd geweest.

Kun je het niet sticky maken?

----------

## DraaK

Duidelijk Jupiler!

----------

## Q-collective

Alfa uber alles!

Hoewel Brand uit de tap ook heel goed te zuipen is

En Amerikanen zijn prutsers!

Oh, dit had ik al eens gezegd?

----------

## zwik

Bavaria!

Verder nog iemand naar WTH geweest?

----------

## Q-collective

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Verder nog iemand naar WTH geweest?

 

tehmaze, maar die zit verder nooit op forums  :Wink: 

----------

## bertvv

Allee, mannen, nog nooit een echte geus of trappist geproefd zeker? Zoveel goeie bieren in 't land en jullie spreken over ordinaire pils!   :Wink: 

----------

## garo

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Volgens mij is dit project niet erg geslaagd geweest.
> 
> Kun je het niet sticky maken?

 

goed idee

----------

## Po0ky

Hips Hips hurray  :Wink: 

----------

## zwik

Dit draadje loopt inderdaag niet zo hard. Wat anders ook niet zo hard loopt is m'n studie. Ik steek meer tijd in het bijhouden van m'n website e.d. dan het huiswerk dat ik dien te maken. Hebben jullie daar ook last van? Het schort me op dit moment een beetje aan zelfdicipline helaas. 

Vrijdagavond en -nacht maar ens doorhalen en dan doe ik gelijk zaterdagmorgen en -middag ook maar doorwerken aan m'n huiswerk. Dan ben ik denk ik wel weer een heel eind bij. 'S avonds stappen natuurlijk. Hoe lossen jullie zoiets op? Maken jullie planningen of doen jullie hetzelfde als mij, af en toe ineens flink doorwerken.

----------

## garo

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Dit draadje loopt inderdaag niet zo hard. Wat anders ook niet zo hard loopt is m'n studie. Ik steek meer tijd in het bijhouden van m'n website e.d. dan het huiswerk dat ik dien te maken. Hebben jullie daar ook last van? Het schort me op dit moment een beetje aan zelfdicipline helaas.

 

Ben ik blij dat ik in .be woon, hier is het nog vakantie.

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Vrijdagavond en -nacht maar ens doorhalen en dan doe ik gelijk zaterdagmorgen en -middag ook maar doorwerken aan m'n huiswerk. Dan ben ik denk ik wel weer een heel eind bij. 'S avonds stappen natuurlijk. Hoe lossen jullie zoiets op? Maken jullie planningen of doen jullie hetzelfde als mij, af en toe ineens flink doorwerken.

 

1) School negeren tot aan de examens

2) Tijdens de examens beseffen dat je dit nooit allemaal kan leren

3) Buizen

4) In juli terug school vergeten

5) In augustus: leren/lijden en met wat geluk lukt het in 2de zit

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *zwik wrote:*   Dit draadje loopt inderdaag niet zo hard. Wat anders ook niet zo hard loopt is m'n studie. Ik steek meer tijd in het bijhouden van m'n website e.d. dan het huiswerk dat ik dien te maken. Hebben jullie daar ook last van? Het schort me op dit moment een beetje aan zelfdicipline helaas. 
> 
> Ben ik blij dat ik in .be woon, hier is het nog vakantie.
> 
>  *zwik wrote:*   Vrijdagavond en -nacht maar ens doorhalen en dan doe ik gelijk zaterdagmorgen en -middag ook maar doorwerken aan m'n huiswerk. Dan ben ik denk ik wel weer een heel eind bij. 'S avonds stappen natuurlijk. Hoe lossen jullie zoiets op? Maken jullie planningen of doen jullie hetzelfde als mij, af en toe ineens flink doorwerken. 
> ...

 

goei voorbeeld!  :Razz: 

----------

## zwik

Ik probeer het gewoon per jaar te halen zonder wat over te doen eigenlijk. Vind het dan wel weer zonde van m'n tijd. Heb er wel de nodige hertentamens voor nodig maar dat mag de pret niet drukken aan het eind van het jaar natuurlijk. Ik heb er nu de 3e week van het nieuwe schooljaar alweer opzitten  :Smile:  . Bijna op de helft van het eerste blok, gaat toch best snel vind ik.

----------

## zwik

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*    *zwik wrote:*   Dit draadje loopt inderdaag niet zo hard. Wat anders ook niet zo hard loopt is m'n studie. Ik steek meer tijd in het bijhouden van m'n website e.d. dan het huiswerk dat ik dien te maken. Hebben jullie daar ook last van? Het schort me op dit moment een beetje aan zelfdicipline helaas. 
> 
> Ben ik blij dat ik in .be woon, hier is het nog vakantie.
> 
>  *zwik wrote:*   Vrijdagavond en -nacht maar ens doorhalen en dan doe ik gelijk zaterdagmorgen en -middag ook maar doorwerken aan m'n huiswerk. Dan ben ik denk ik wel weer een heel eind bij. 'S avonds stappen natuurlijk. Hoe lossen jullie zoiets op? Maken jullie planningen of doen jullie hetzelfde als mij, af en toe ineens flink doorwerken. 
> ...

 

Hij is ook niet voor niks moderator op dit forum  :Wink:  .

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *zwik wrote:*   

>  *Kaiiserni wrote:*    *garo wrote:*    *zwik wrote:*   Dit draadje loopt inderdaag niet zo hard. Wat anders ook niet zo hard loopt is m'n studie. Ik steek meer tijd in het bijhouden van m'n website e.d. dan het huiswerk dat ik dien te maken. Hebben jullie daar ook last van? Het schort me op dit moment een beetje aan zelfdicipline helaas. 
> 
> Ben ik blij dat ik in .be woon, hier is het nog vakantie.
> 
>  *zwik wrote:*   Vrijdagavond en -nacht maar ens doorhalen en dan doe ik gelijk zaterdagmorgen en -middag ook maar doorwerken aan m'n huiswerk. Dan ben ik denk ik wel weer een heel eind bij. 'S avonds stappen natuurlijk. Hoe lossen jullie zoiets op? Maken jullie planningen of doen jullie hetzelfde als mij, af en toe ineens flink doorwerken. 
> ...

 

Over welke richtingen spreken we hier dan? lijkt mij wel interessant om te weten wat de gemiddelde gentoo'er studeert  :Razz: 

----------

## Po0ky

<-- MCT (multimedia en communicatie technologie / optie netwerken)

Alleja, eigenlijk zijn we nu "werkzoekend"...

----------

## Q-collective

 *garo wrote:*   

> 1) School negeren tot aan de examens
> 
> 2) Tijdens de examens beseffen dat je dit nooit allemaal kan leren
> 
> 3) Buizen
> ...

 

Mja, dit systeem werkt dus niet op de HBO  :Sad: 

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*   1) School negeren tot aan de examens
> 
> 2) Tijdens de examens beseffen dat je dit nooit allemaal kan leren
> 
> 3) Buizen
> ...

 

is het wel een systeem  :Razz: 

----------

## zwik

Ik studeer informatica aan de hogeschool van 's-Hertogenbosch (Avans) afstudeerrichting multimedia. Lijkt heel veel op CMD zoals hierboven maar dan meer technischer  :Wink:  .

----------

## garo

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*    *zwik wrote:*   Vrijdagavond en -nacht maar ens doorhalen en dan doe ik gelijk zaterdagmorgen en -middag ook maar doorwerken aan m'n huiswerk. Dan ben ik denk ik wel weer een heel eind bij. 'S avonds stappen natuurlijk. Hoe lossen jullie zoiets op? Maken jullie planningen of doen jullie hetzelfde als mij, af en toe ineens flink doorwerken. 
> 
> 1) School negeren tot aan de examens
> 
> 2) Tijdens de examens beseffen dat je dit nooit allemaal kan leren
> ...

 

Neem mij idd niet als voorbeeld. Het is een verschrikkelijk slecht systeem. Beseffen dat je in een halve week een heel semester aan leerstof moet leren terwijl je zelf niet eens zeker weet wat de leerstof is, is niet leuk. Ik probeer ook elk jaar met een deftige systeem te beginnen, maar ik houd dit nooit 48 uur vol.

Ik schaam mij hier ook heel zwaar voor, dit meen ik echt...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## zwik

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *Kaiiserni wrote:*    *garo wrote:*    *zwik wrote:*   Vrijdagavond en -nacht maar ens doorhalen en dan doe ik gelijk zaterdagmorgen en -middag ook maar doorwerken aan m'n huiswerk. Dan ben ik denk ik wel weer een heel eind bij. 'S avonds stappen natuurlijk. Hoe lossen jullie zoiets op? Maken jullie planningen of doen jullie hetzelfde als mij, af en toe ineens flink doorwerken. 
> 
> 1) School negeren tot aan de examens
> 
> 2) Tijdens de examens beseffen dat je dit nooit allemaal kan leren
> ...

 

Doe er wat aan joh, anders is het ook maar sonde van je tijd. Dwing jezelf om er wat aan te doen!

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *zwik wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*    *Kaiiserni wrote:*    *garo wrote:*    *zwik wrote:*   Vrijdagavond en -nacht maar ens doorhalen en dan doe ik gelijk zaterdagmorgen en -middag ook maar doorwerken aan m'n huiswerk. Dan ben ik denk ik wel weer een heel eind bij. 'S avonds stappen natuurlijk. Hoe lossen jullie zoiets op? Maken jullie planningen of doen jullie hetzelfde als mij, af en toe ineens flink doorwerken. 
> 
> 1) School negeren tot aan de examens
> 
> 2) Tijdens de examens beseffen dat je dit nooit allemaal kan leren
> ...

 

go garo!  :Razz: 

----------

## fuge

ik studeer toegepaste informatica in hogeschool gent  :Smile: . 

```
1) School negeren tot aan de examens

2) Tijdens de examens beseffen dat je dit nooit allemaal kan leren

3) Buizen

4) In juli terug school vergeten

5) In augustus: leren/lijden en met wat geluk lukt het in 2de zit

```

I know the feeling alleen ben'k der in geslaagd der in 1ste zit net door te zijn, alles laten liggen tot aan de examens is wel een van men specialiteiten :d

----------

## nixnut

Ach het kan nog erger. Ik heb tentames een aantal jaren laten liggen... en toen moest ik een baan zoeken om nog de huur te kunnen betalen... einde studie   :Wink: 

Maar het waren wel erg gezellige jaren   :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Ach het kan nog erger. Ik heb tentames een aantal jaren laten liggen... en toen moest ik een baan zoeken om nog de huur te kunnen betalen... einde studie  
> 
> Maar het waren wel erg gezellige jaren  

 

Vandaar de nick dus  :Razz: 

----------

## zwik

Maandag krijg ik een Sun Sparcstation 20! Iemand ervaringen met zo'n apparaat? Ik wil er denk ik een webservertje van maken  :Smile:  .

----------

## shinadul

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *Kaiiserni wrote:*    *garo wrote:*    *zwik wrote:*   Vrijdagavond en -nacht maar ens doorhalen en dan doe ik gelijk zaterdagmorgen en -middag ook maar doorwerken aan m'n huiswerk. Dan ben ik denk ik wel weer een heel eind bij. 'S avonds stappen natuurlijk. Hoe lossen jullie zoiets op? Maken jullie planningen of doen jullie hetzelfde als mij, af en toe ineens flink doorwerken. 
> 
> 1) School negeren tot aan de examens
> 
> 2) Tijdens de examens beseffen dat je dit nooit allemaal kan leren
> ...

 

Voor mij werkte dat de eerste 2 jaar HBO prima (voor de IT-vakken dan... electronica is nooit en zal nooit mijn hobby worden)

----------

## koenderoo

Ben al een paar jaar onder de werkenden. Vond achteraf het studeren toch relaxter. Als een docent je op je kop gaf kostte dat in elk geval nog niet direct je baan (of een stap in die richting...)

Ik heb overigens HBO Technische Bedrijfskunde gedaan en daarna Marketing in mijn vrije tijd. Ben momenteel bezig met Bedrijfsrecht, maar das wel een beetje saai en dan is zo'n zelfstudie niet best. Begint ook een 'in de kast met laag stof' studie te worden.

Linux is mijn tijdverdrijf/hobby. Zal (hopelijk) nooit mijn werk worden. Dan moet er ook nog periodiek 

```
emerge -DuN kennis
```

 gedraait worden.  :Confused: 

----------

## garo

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Linux is mijn tijdverdrijf/hobby. Zal (hopelijk) nooit mijn werk worden. Dan moet er ook nog periodiek 
> 
> ```
> emerge -DuN kennis
> ```
> ...

 

Maar nee, als ze niet te slim zijn op uw werk is

```
emerge -p kennis
```

meer als genoeg.

----------

## zwik

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *koenderoo wrote:*   Linux is mijn tijdverdrijf/hobby. Zal (hopelijk) nooit mijn werk worden. Dan moet er ook nog periodiek 
> 
> ```
> emerge -DuN kennis
> ```
> ...

 

s/als/dan/g

----------

## garo

 *zwik wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*   ...meer als genoeg. s/als/dan/g

 

Idd, maar het (echt wel prachtig) Antwerps dialect is een beetje te hard ingebakken.

----------

## zwik

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *zwik wrote:*    *garo wrote:*   ...meer als genoeg. s/als/dan/g 
> 
> Idd, maar het (echt wel prachtig) Antwerps dialect is een beetje te hard ingebakken.

 

Ik ken het  :Wink:  . Hier in Brabant zeggen de mensen, waaronder ik, het ook maar als ik het lees valt het me op. Beetje vreemd maar wel lekker  :Wink:  .

----------

## zwik

Ik wil jullie graag mijn nieuwe aanwinst laten zien  :Smile:  .

Klik!

----------

## Q-collective

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Ik wil jullie graag mijn nieuwe aanwinst laten zien  .
> 
> Klik!

 

Hijs fijn!

Specs?

----------

## zwik

Ik heb weinig specs voor je  :Wink:  . Het enige wat ik weet is dat het 96 MB ram heeft en een dual CPU module van 2 superSparc 2 processors. Hoe snel/langszaam die twee zijn? Geen flauw idee. Verder zit er een SCSI harddisk en cd-rom in. Een module voor beeld en verder weet ik het allemaal niet. Meer specs volgen wanneer ik er een werkend OS op heb zien te krijgen  :Smile:  .

----------

## lost+found

Nog 50 cm typen, en ik ben eindelijk EINDELIJK EIN-DE-LIJK een tux's lil' helpert!

----------

## Q-collective

 *lost+found wrote:*   

> Nog 50 cm typen, en ik ben eindelijk EINDELIJK EIN-DE-LIJK een tux's lil' helpert!

 

Nog 80 postjes hier en ik ben eindelijk EINDELIJK EIN-DE-LIJK een veteran  :Smile: 

----------

## lost+found

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *lost+found wrote:*   Nog 50 cm typen, en ik ben eindelijk EINDELIJK EIN-DE-LIJK een tux's lil' helpert! 
> 
> Nog 80 postjes hier en ik ben eindelijk EINDELIJK EIN-DE-LIJK een veteran 

 

Wauw, daar moet ik nog een dikke 9 meter voor typen. Tijd voor een secretaresse...

----------

## zwik

*schopje*

Iemand nog wat leuks/geniaals/whatever te vertellen/melden/whatever ?  :Smile:  .

----------

## Q-collective

 *zwik wrote:*   

> *schopje*
> 
> Iemand nog wat leuks/geniaals/whatever te vertellen/melden/whatever ?  .

 

Whatever

----------

## garo

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Iemand nog wat leuks/geniaals/whatever te vertellen/melden/whatever ?  .

 

Eigenlijk wel, ik heb nog iets leuks gevonden voor mensen die een dns server willen, maar:

-geen zin hebben om zelf een server te onderhouden

-bij een provider zitten die binnenkomend verkeer naar poort 53 blokt

-te gierig zijn om een dns server te huren

Ik zat met het 2de en het 3de probleem tot iemand vertelde over ZoneEdit.

Op http://www.zoneedit.com/ kan je gratis een account registreren en dan kan je 2 van hun dns-servers aan jouw domein koppelen en deze dan webbased configureren.

----------

## andrewf

Blijkbaar is dit topic weer in de vergeetput geraakt..

Nogtans een handige tip van garo..

Welk dns-pakket is er eigenlijk een goede aanrader om op een server te zetten?

Thuis gebruik ik Tinydns (DJBDNS) maar vroeg me af of dit ook goed zou draaien op een serieuze server. Powerdns misschien beter? (geen zin in BIND)

Qua studies: ik blok voor handelsingenieur aan Ugent. (nu midden in de exames, en hanteer zoals velen hier blijkbaar ook garo's techniek)

----------

## garo

Mijn techniek ? Heb ik dan een studietechniek ? Alles negeren tijdens t jaar en panikeren in juni en december is mijn methode, maar of dit ook een echte studietechniek is...

----------

## zwik

Blijkbaar ;P .

Zou het mogelijk zijn om een MMOG (Mass Multiplayer Online Game) in een Java applet te kunnen bouwen?

----------

## nixnut

De client zeker, de server zou ik je niet aanraden en de database al helemaal niet  :Wink: 

----------

## zwik

Dat was ook niet de bedoeling. Zat een beetje te denken hoe ik dit kon gaan maken  :Smile:  . Java applet als client zodat in principe iedereen kan spelen. En de server als een normale Java applicatie.

Toch maar ens een keer een ontwerp gaan maken  :Smile:  .

----------

## gellings

Hoi,

Wie wil mijn syteem testen met een eigen account.

Ik heb staan Smallbusinessserver 2003 met WinconnectXP. Hierdoor krijg je een bureablad aangeboden waar office op staat met diverse andere applicaties.

Je maakt connectie via SSH met Remotedesktop (RDP). Je locale schijven worden meegemapt waardoor je je documenten gewoon op je lokale c:\schijf zet.

Tevens krijg je 600 Mb hardeschijf ruimte om daar je pst of documenten op te zetten. Dit kun je veilig encrypten via de explorer waardoor alleen jij toegang krijgt tot je documenten.

Ik zk een test gebruiker die diep wil testen en kijkt of het te kraken valt en de onveilige plekken kan aanwijzen en dagelijks zijn zaken op wil doen via openOffice.

Mail het naar s.gellings@zonnet.nl ook voor vragen!

 8)

----------

## nixnut

Ach, als je echt wilt dat mensen je computer gaan kraken moet je ook niet in het Nederlands in een engelstalig linux forum gaan posten.   :Wink: 

Volgens mij moet je dan eerder roepen dat het toch niet te kraken is en kan je pas dan verwachten dat mensen denken "Dat zullen we nog wel eens zien" en dus een poging ondernemen. Kost je nog minder ook waarschijnlijk (maar zorg wel dat je alles goed logt anders weet je nog niet wat er gebeurt).

----------

## P3SM

Echte Gentoo'ers drinken whisky!   :Razz: 

/P3SM

----------

## zwik

Wat is er met bier gebeurd  :Question: 

----------

## nixnut

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Wat is er met bier gebeurd 

 

Opgedronken.   :Smile: 

----------

## P3SM

Whisky is als Gentoo waar bier als al die andere Linux distro's is --> dezelfde ingredienten maar net ff beter   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *P3SM wrote:*   

> Whisky is als Gentoo waar bier als al die andere Linux distro's is --> dezelfde ingredienten maar net ff beter  

 

 :Cool: 

----------

## bospaadje

 *P3SM wrote:*   

> Whisky is als Gentoo waar bier als al die andere Linux distro's is --> dezelfde ingredienten maar net ff beter  

 

en dat voor een limburger... die zou toch moeten weten dat er ook zoiets bestaat als goed bier (itt tot Neerlands slootwater als Heineken  :Razz: )

----------

## P3SM

 *bospaadje wrote:*   

> en dat voor een limburger... die zou toch moeten weten dat er ook zoiets bestaat als goed bier (itt tot Neerlands slootwater als Heineken )

 

Weet ik ook... kun je nagaan op welk niveau whisky staat!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bospaadje

 *P3SM wrote:*   

>  *bospaadje wrote:*   en dat voor een limburger... die zou toch moeten weten dat er ook zoiets bestaat als goed bier (itt tot Neerlands slootwater als Heineken ) 
> 
> Weet ik ook... kun je nagaan op welk niveau whisky staat!  

 

word..

----------

## Q-collective

 *P3SM wrote:*   

>  *bospaadje wrote:*   en dat voor een limburger... die zou toch moeten weten dat er ook zoiets bestaat als goed bier (itt tot Neerlands slootwater als Heineken ) 
> 
> Weet ik ook... kun je nagaan op welk niveau whisky staat!  

 

QFT

----------

## andrewf

Whiskey staat helemaal bovenaan  :Smile:  net onder de champagne..

----------

## zwik

Mag rum ook nog meedoen ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *andrewf wrote:*   

> Whiskey staat helemaal bovenaan  net onder de champagne..

 

Champagne, brrr   :Confused: 

----------

## Dontlookback

Ey!,

Iedere dag worden we overspoeld door reclames. Het onderbreekt onze favoriete series, films of radioprogramm's. Er zijn een hele berg irritante reclames in omloop, maar heel af en toe zit er een tussen die je echt waardeert. 

Ik heb er een paar die ik echt kan waarderen.

VW:            http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r92FLEOtx44

Budweiser   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyUWDBdQ9EU

Heineken     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2TqhqW6lGw

Napster       http://www.napstergirl.com

John West    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36ua-sSf4yk

Laat ff weten wat jullie hiervan vinden. En als je denkt dat je zelf betere voorbeelden hebt van goede reclames...kom maar op.  Love the competition  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Q-collective

Kicken.com commercials

----------

## ttgeub

Hi,

I will live in the Netherlands for one year and I have rent an appartement near Eindhoven. I am looking for an internet provider. According to this website http://www.breedbandshop.nl, there are several solutions ! the most interessant one seems to be :

Concepts ICT 12Mb!  http://www.breedbandshop.nl/default.aspx?Location=Compare&id=22754

 Het Net ADSL Snel Surfen http://www.breedbandshop.nl/default.aspx?Location=Compare&id=22954

I need a fixed IP address for my server - ssh, dns, web, ... - and a good connection with a good ping for playing FPS video games - enemy territory -  :Wink:  I also need to call in France for the cheapest price.

According to you what is the best solution ? Are there some problems that I should be aware ???

Thanks a lot in advance,

ttypub

PS1 : Tiscali is not available - I have verified on the tiscali.nl website

PS2 : Sorry but I do not speak Dutch for the moment  :Sad: 

----------

## shinadul

Xs4all has the largest percentage of Computer-nerds in its customer base  :Wink: 

You do the math....

PS : they're also one of the more expensive provider because they DO provide what most providers do not.

see www.xs4all.nl and http://www.xs4all.nl/uk/overxs4all/feiten/tests.php

As alternative, you can also try demon internet or planet internet.

As for your own choices:

Het-net has been bought by xs4all.

Concepts-ICT have no experience with.

Almost all DSL providers in the netherlands provide FIXED IP's as you requested. Most cable-networks do not , despite their own claims.

----------

## zwik

I would go for XS4ALL too..

By the way. SInce you rented an appartment in Eindhoven, be sure to check out "stratumseind"! Lot's of pubs there  :Wink:  .

----------

## Q-collective

Demon is also extremely good, you might want to consider it.

(Ah well, they were taken over by XS4ALL, guess quality has 1 name now  :Wink:  )

----------

## zwik

De tijd vliegt, behalve hier  :Wink:  . Tijd voor nieuw leven! Free rum for all! *burp*

----------

## NoError

 *zwik wrote:*   

> De tijd vliegt, behalve hier  . Tijd voor nieuw leven! Free rum for all! *burp*

 

Nee, liever een dubbele whiskey zonder ijs  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bospaadje

"en doe er ook maar een dubbele whisky bij.. " *ducks and runs* 

(btw, wat een slecht nummer was dat zeg)

----------

## zwik

Krijgen ze gratis drank is het nog niet goed  :Wink:  .

----------

## zwik

Gelukkig nieuwjaar allen!

----------

## Q-collective

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Gelukkig nieuwjaar allen!

 

Same!

----------

## koenderoo

Beetje laat, maar het mag nog: gelukkig nieuwjaar allemaal!!

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Beetje laat, maar het mag nog: gelukkig nieuwjaar allemaal!!

 

Het mag nog tot drie koningen (6 januari)  :Wink: 

----------

## bospaadje

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *koenderoo wrote:*   Beetje laat, maar het mag nog: gelukkig nieuwjaar allemaal!! 
> 
> Het mag nog tot drie koningen (6 januari) 

 

dan ben ik dus te laat.. desondanks mijn beste wensen aan iedereen!

----------

## franciscusj

Is er ergens een handleiding of iets dergelijks om met behulp van gentoo een andere distributie na te maken? 

Er zal vast wel ergens iemand zijn geweest die een desktop a la mandriva, knoppix of ubuntu heeft nagedaan met behulp van gentoo - zijn of haar ervaringen kunnen anderen weer helpen.

----------

## delenda

Chromium OS to start using portage

----------

## Oldowan

Waar kan ik mijn home made gentoo wallpapers delen?

----------

